# 2001.5 Passat GLX , Heat Not Working



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi folks,
My heat comes and goes and never gets very warm at all. The thermostat was replaced when the timing belt was done only 7K miles ago along with the coolant. What do you think ??? Thanks !!!


----------



## B-large (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: 2001.5 Passat GLX , Heat Not Working (bobby97jettaglx)*

the heater core is probably clogged, you can flush it out but if no success there it will need replaced.It could also be a blend door issue, but i've seen plenty of v6 passats with clogged cores.


----------



## penguin221 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have the same issue. 2001.5 Passat V6 GLS
I blead the heater core circuit and nothing. So I removed both lines to the heater core. I flushed the heater core with water in both directions. had good flow. Reconnected the hoses. bleed the line and still no heat. I actually totally removed the exit hose form the heater core whilel the heat was on high and only had a small stream of coolant coming out.
Could something on the feed line to the heater core from the engine be blocking the flow? Is there a valve or something that allows coolant to flow from the engine block to the heater core circuit that cold be not working?
Thanks.


----------



## B-large (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (penguin221)*

The original heater core(has plastic connection at hoses) has a bypass inside so even when the core is clogged hot will flow in and out of the core.if you replace the core with a new vw one it will be all aluminum.
I work at a dealer and i believe total on repair at our shop is around $1100 so if your mechanically inclined you should do it yourself, i think the part is around $250.


----------



## bobby97jettaglx (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (B-large)*

thanks , can you send me directions and pics if possible? 
anyway thanks !


----------

